# Le grand dfi!



## Always-One (30 Juillet 2007)

Salut &#224; tous,

Ceci est un appel &#224; tous les dev mac, qui voudraient se lancer &#224; creer un skin pour VLC (Video Lan) sur Mac OS X, pour l'instant personne n'en a fait et beaucoup pensent que cela est impossible...

Pour ceux qui pensent que c'est possible, je leur propose d'adapter le skin WMP11 de VLC sur Mac Os X (car ce skin est seulement dispo sur Windows) 
skin present ici : (http://www.videolan.org/vlc/skins.php)






Si besoin :

Liens binaires pour VLC Mac OS X :
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html

Liens sources pour VLC Mac OS X :
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-sources.html

A vos macs messieurs


----------



## Céroce (31 Juillet 2007)

Bien sûr que c'est possible.
Mais je ne crois pas que la question soit "Peut-on adapter ce skin en particulier", mais "Voulez-vous développer la gestion des skins pour la version Mac".

En effet, les skins VLC sont des dossiers comportant des images PNG et des fichiers XML, rien qu'on ne puisse relire avec le Mac, mais après, il faut les coller à l'interface de VLC, ça c'est la vraie difficulté.


----------



## tatouille (3 Août 2007)

C&#233;roce;4348976 a dit:
			
		

> Bien s&#251;r que c'est possible.
> Mais je ne crois pas que la question soit "Peut-on adapter ce skin en particulier", mais "Voulez-vous d&#233;velopper la gestion des skins pour la version Mac".
> 
> En effet, les skins VLC sont des dossiers comportant des images PNG et des fichiers XML, rien qu'on ne puisse relire avec le Mac, mais apr&#232;s, il faut les coller &#224; l'interface de VLC, &#231;a c'est la vraie difficult&#233;.



oui ca pourrait devenir comme sous windows : moche 

Always-One jacky


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Août 2007)

d'autant plus que le skin par d&#233;faut de VLC sous windows (ou fourni par d&#233;faut) est exactement le m&#234;me que celui de VLC sur OS X. C'est pas pour rien si le skin style "Mac OS X" est le plus beau.

Pourquoi vouloir reprendre le look de wmp11 dans VLC  :beurk:


----------



## raphpascual (5 Août 2007)

Houaaaa!
C'est vrai que la Microsoft touch sur Mac c'est un petit truc toujours apprécié des macusers! et des développeurs en particulier


----------



## melaure (6 Août 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> d'autant plus que le skin par défaut de VLC sous windows (ou fourni par défaut) est exactement le même que celui de VLC sur OS X. C'est pas pour rien si le skin style "Mac OS X" est le plus beau.
> 
> Pourquoi vouloir reprendre le look de wmp11 dans VLC  :beurk:



Tout à fait d'accord, c'est moche. Surtout ne faites pas ça. Ignorez ce sujet et fuyez ... vite ...


----------

